# Please help if you can it’s driving me insane :-(



## MusicalG (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi everybody, I hope you’re all staying safe and well.

I have an issue when using piano vsts.... all of them.
I don’t have the greatest of ears, I am meant to wear hearing aids for high frequency loss. 

But I can hear a slight white/noise sort of distorted sound on all Virtual Pianos.

I have tried lowering velocity curves etc, and there isn’t anything noticeably clipping etc.

I have a Mac Pro 2012, and running Mojave and Logic Pro.
I have an Rme 802 fireface.

please help if you can or offer any suggestions of things I could check please.

thanks
Christian


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 15, 2020)

What are examples for piano libraries in which you experience this? Sounds strange to me. Some libraries, like Ark 2 piano, have very audible white noise in them, others less and others not at all. Could you provide an audio example?


----------



## marius_dm (Nov 15, 2020)

What I hear with the Keyscape piano it sounds to me like quantization noise when played very softly. Maybe your velocity curve is set in such a way as to play mostly the soft samples while the volume is fairly loud. Just a theory.

I guess one piano that wouldn’t have that issue would be Pianoteq.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 15, 2020)

I have a bunch of piano VSTs and with nearly every one one them is a hair to brittle in my ears. I look for the Timbre or tone control (not so much straight EQ) and darken the patch one notch. Pretty much all except Garritan CFX which is bliss. Maybe give it a whirl if that's an available adjustment.


----------



## MusicalG (Nov 16, 2020)

It’s happening on all of my pianos, Noire, Pianoteq, CFX, I will be going up in the studio in a bit, I’ll try and re-create and post an audio file, it could be my ears which is worrying, thanks for taking the time to reply every body x


----------



## David Cuny (Nov 16, 2020)

Sorry for the obvious question, but you've listened to reference tracks of solo "real" pianos through the same signal chain doing similar tests (_i.e._ play quiet passages at higher volume) to rule that out, correct?


----------



## MusicalG (Nov 16, 2020)

David Cuny said:


> Sorry for the obvious question, but you've listened to reference tracks of solo "real" pianos through the same signal chain doing similar tests (_i.e._ play quiet passages at higher volume) to rule that out, correct?


good idea, it seems a lot less pronounced this evening, it kept happening in my left ear, I was in the car earlier, and jiggled my ear around a bit, and it seemed to rattle less/resonate or whatever you want to call it. I have heard it before on youtube videos, where they start to break up etc.

still investigating as we speak, but could possibly be my left ear etc. 
Thanks David, I will try your suggestion as well


----------



## MusicalG (Nov 16, 2020)

ok I can hear it in a professionally released recording of Claire De Lune, so its either my ears, or something in the set up maybe total mix or the RME. It does seem a lot better this evening, which is encouraging.

Thanks for all your help and suggestions guys, really appreciate your time


----------

